# classical composer of ex-yougoslavia ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know my leaning toward contemporary and avant composers.If i ask composer by contries?
Serbia , croatia albania, slovenia , slovakia, macedonia, bosnia did i forgot anyone?

I wanna know the best by contries and especially naxos available, im cheap these days its past x-mas
and i want to hear new classical composer of a fertile region for music.

You know my taste bartok, Stravinsky, Penderecki , i like music hat is slow grinding and loud if i can says, love lento , that about it.

Please help me find the best of avant and contemporary classical of the erea.Sorry my question could be tedious, but i really want to know, you guys probably know fews of them Worth my attention.

Happy Holiday and thank you guys for showing me great purchase allready, dont post often but i hope you enjoy this one.

:tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Tons of composers were documented on LPs in the former-Yugoslavia days. I´m not so sure how much is available on CD & in spite of having a good deal of those LPs, many still remain quite unlistened to. Stylistically, there was some diversity, in several cases even some avant-garde traits, though most of it moderately modern.

But a couple of names have been notable in particular:

*Ljubica Maric*, including the Byzantine Concerto for piano & orchestra 




*Boris Papandopoulo*: the Rhapsody for Cello & Piano for instance is a catchy work 













*Vasilje Mokranjac*: A good deal of symphonies are now on you-tube. Here it´s no.3 




*Stefan Sulek*. Same. Symphony no.8 




*Milko Kelemen*. Probably the most well-known among avant-garde influenced composers. 
Early piano sonata 



Cello concerto 




One earlier thread on this was http://www.talkclassical.com/13251-anyone-listened-music-balkan.html

BTW, Albania is/was certainly, certainly not former-Yugoslavia, but I´d like to know more of *Vasil Tole *- 
here, a fragment of a delightful, exotic flute concerto


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's my friend Thanh-Tam Le when You need him, way back before on-line message boards when this sort of discussions was conducted on e-mail-lists (Classical Net's MCML, maybe some TCers was on there? I was a member for about the first 10 years, but faded out when I changed e-mail.. , Learn alot there and made some good friends!), anyway, he used to advise me and the world on this subject, I think he patiently corrected me and my misconseptions a million times, unfortunately I lost contact with him! 

A few post Yugoslavian names You can investigate (Building on Joen's excellent list)

Blagoje Bersa 
Jakov Gotovac 
Stjepan Sulek 
Frano Parac 
Zvonimir Ciglic
Bozidar Kunc
Krsto Odak
Ivan Brkanovic
Lojze Lebic

Spelling optional, mostly fetched from old world LPs, mostly released by the Yugoslavian National Music Centre label and later CDs from the different split up nation's MC's/Composer Societies. Fx the Croatian Composers Society have a lot of info / You can also check its Slovenian Counterpart SIGIC. I don't think that either Bosnia or Serbia, Montenegro or Albania have any MIC's?
FWIW there's also a lot of composers post-Yugoslavian Heritage working Germany, Sweden etc these day's, but those might be a whole other thread!

/ptr


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Dušan Radić*

Dušan Radić was a Serbian composers who had some success as a film composer.

I know he did the soundtracks for _The Long Ships_, a movie about Vikings that starred Richard Widmark, and _Genghis Khan_, the 1965 film that starred Omar Sharif.

Radić was more of a neo-romantic composer. I tried to find examples of the scores but all the recordings I could locate were horrible and poorly performed. Maybe with a good orchestra they might be OK.

I did locate a sample of a piano concerto:


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I can tell you a word or two about slovenian composers. 
Slavko Osterc, he is labeled a neoclassical composer, his most famous piece is Religioso from Suite for String Orchestra.
Uroš Krek, recently deceased, his best known piece is Sonatina for strings.
Dane Škerl, his most famous work is Serenade for strings, it sounds very much like Shostakovich to me.
Zvonimir Ciglič, his most often performed compositions are Harp concertino and "Obrežje plesalk", I don't know how to translat it, Seashore of dancers, something like this. He is probably as close to Stravinsky as it gets. 
Primož Ramovš is probably the most atonal among slovenian composers. 
Lojze Lebič is quite prominent here, but I don't know much about him.
Janez Matičič spent most of his life in France, so his output is very much influenced by french music.
Then there are more traditional, more tonal composers, but I assume, they are not of much interest to you?

I doubt you'll find anyone of these on Naxos. I suggest you that you visit the site of Slovenian philharmonic orchestra: http://www.filharmonija.si/eng or the site of Slovenian national radio and television: http://zkpprodaja.si21.com/en/Resna_glasba/

And there is a guy, who has a you tube channel devoted exclusively to slovenian classical music: https://www.youtube.com/user/K0MP0NIST/videos

That will do, I think!


----------

